# Mylo Has Been Up The Park For A Walk



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

But got a bit wet : )


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh bless him ... he looks so cute, if a bit forlorn. Is he just about to have a bath, or just had one?


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

We had to bath him yesterday. He is not muddy today just wet so he should be fine in a bit. He was in the brook yesterday, came home covered. He looks like Mary in the school nativity!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

triops said:


> We had to bath him yesterday. He is not muddy today just wet so he should be fine in a bit. He was in the brook yesterday, came home covered. He looks like Mary in the school nativity!


or yentil the matchmaker from fiddler on the roof, bless him


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

All dried off and asleep : )


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it!! I had to wrap Betty in a blanket after bathing her yesterday as she takes ages to dry and gets shivery, so even though i had hair dryed her, she was all wrapped up too. 

Mylo does look like he should be playing Mary in the nativity!!!! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He matches your rug! Same texture


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is lovely, so cute and a very pretty coat colour.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous and look at those eyelashes!


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

He had his eyelashes cut a few weeks ago, they were four inches long!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Mylo is lovely


----------

